# NYU Dramatic Writing info



## sophiedog (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey everyone,
For NYU's dramatic writing (NYC) portfolio, is sending one full-length feature screenplay enough, or would you send more? Do they only want screenplay/tv material or can you send a short story too? 

If anyone is in the program, how do you like it, or for others--what have you heard about it? 
Thanks!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey...
I was going to apply for the program. But my professor (who graduated from it) said that it's not as creatively liberating as she thought it would be. She told me that I should apply to the film program or look into other schools instead.


----------



## sophiedog (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Callie! 
I actually did apply to their film program too, but since you're allowed to apply to 2, I thought I might apply to writing anyway. I hope they don't see that as me not knowing where my focus is, but I figure it gives you more of a chance since admissions are so competitive...


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Nov 30, 2007)

Very true.
I applied to NYU and Columbia for film and I am so glad I got my apps done on time.
Good luck!


----------



## sophiedog (Nov 30, 2007)

You too, it seems like sooo long of a wait til we find out in April..


----------



## sophiedog (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone else have ideas about the portfolio, is one feature length screenplay enough do you think, or would adding more be better? And I think it is just screenwriting they want (or playwrighting) but no prose?


----------

